# Let’s Talk Racism, Child Abuse, American Music Art, Pro-Black America, *itches n 'Hoes'



## AveryJarhman (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello. I have a few genuinely sincere questions for my peaceful, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbors concerned about the emotional health and well being of our Nation's people.

I try to calmly relate my life experiences occurring during the near-twelve years I provided uniform and investigative police services to fellow Americans and young child abuse/maltreatment victims, Shawn Carter and Christopher Wallace's Brooklyn, NY, neighborhoods.

Though I am told my writings are not always sensitive. I apologize if frustrations and sadness seep into the my accounts of personally witnessing Systemic and Generational Child Abuse, as well as witnessing how an easily preventable medical disease/condition known as *"Childhood Trauma"* adversely impacts the lives of developing infants, toddlers, children, teens, adults and their communities.



___
In 21st Century United States of America, is RACISM, or the concept of "White Privilege and Supremacy" responsible for inspiring President Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama American urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and White House guests to compose VIOLENCE riddled American music art HATEFULLY denigrating, demeaning and disrespecting black or African American teen girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of America's population, as less than human *itches and *hores or 'hoes' unworthy of being treated with basic human respect?






Is RACISM, or the concept of "White Privilege and Supremacy" responsible for President Obama and his wife inviting to their children's and Nation's home Shawn Carter, Kendrick Lamar or Nasir Jones, to name a 'few' American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and President Obama friends composing music vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they personally engaged in, or witnessed their emotionally ill family members, fellow gang members or neighbors engaging in?










Is RACISM, or the concept of "White Privilege and Supremacy" responsible for President "My Brother's Keeper" Obama American urban-TRUTH-teller WH guests and friends FAILING to report to local law enforcement the VIOLENT SUIC!DAL HOMIC!DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they personally witnessed other American citizens engaging in?

Is RACISM, or the concept of "White Privilege and Supremacy" responsible for significant numbers of black or African American teen and adult moms APPARENTLY experiencing some type of emotional or mental illness preventing or impeding them from embracing and following a mom's innate maternal urges to protect her child, or any child from experiencing physical or emotional harm? 

*“Emotionally ill American Mom Sharing Her illness With Her Children and Police”*


Is RACISM, or the concept of "White Privilege and Supremacy" responsible for significant numbers of apparent SELFISH, immature, apathetic, possibly emotionally or mentally ill black or African American teen and adult moms failing to recognize a medical science proven FACT that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE *the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being (_*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)_, as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors?

IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, in YOUR opinion who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL thinking, apparent emotionally ill teen, as well as adult gang-bangers and thugs the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily *TERRORIZING*, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of peaceful, law abiding black or African American citizens? #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, (not an inclusive list)






On March 10, 2015 the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland declares war on apparent emotionally or mentally ill, VIOLENT, SU!CIDAL, HOM!CIDAL thinking teen and adult victims of Child Abuse and Emotional Maltreatment she believes are fully responsible for *TERRORIZING *and diminishing the *Quality of Life *for her peaceful neighbors and community.


I'm closing this writing with an observation. Sadly, it appears for whatever reasons, significant numbers of my peaceful, responsible, caring, reasonably intelligent American neighbors *FAIL TO RECOGNIZE* a large population of illogical-thinking, segregation-minded "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens *LOUDLY *declaring Racism and the concept of "white supremacy or privilege" is impeding or preventing black or African American citizens from enjoying the rights and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible American citizens are entitled to enjoy...

......are the VERY SAME "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens ILLOGICALLY believing they have a right as well as duty to *LOUDLY* demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, HATE, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, successful, accomplished American citizens!

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to demean and intimidate our peaceful, accomplished black or African American neighbors.

"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"


I am referring to the ever-expanding population of successful Americans like Justice Clarence Thomas, Thomas Sowell, Larry Elder, Charles Payne, Crystal Wright, Dr. Ben Carson, Harris Faulkner, Stephen A. Smith, Walter Edward Williams, Senator Tim Scott, (Sheriff) David Clarke, or Stacey Dash, to name a few of our peaceful, accomplished American neighbors illogically targeted for HATE, OPPRESSION and discrimination by a significant population of illogically angry "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens wishing to promote an illogical segregationist agenda....as well as apparently wishing to impede or deprive our reasonably responsible black or African American friends and neighbors from peacefully pursuing *THEIR OWN *individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness.

Sadly, there is no doubt in my mind the illogical thinking, hate-embracing, otherwise freedom-loving "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens *LOUDLY* declaring Racism or the concept of 'white supremacy' is impeding the Quality of Life for black or African American citizens...

...are the very same "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" Americans WILLFULLY IGNORING **MATERNAL CHILD CARE** & MENTAL HEALTH issues responsible for virtually all of President Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama urban-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests composing VIOLENCE riddled American music art HATEFULLY demeaning black or African American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our Nation's population, as less than human creatures undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

*"Who Is Really A C*oon In The Black Community? (The Brother Pill Podcast) Oshay Vlogcast Channel"*

Who Is Really A C*oon In The Black Community? (The Brother Pill Podcast)
___
Am I the only American hoping more and more of my American, as well as foreign born neighbors RECOGNIZE and embrace the indisputable fact our ever-evolving, imperfect, often self-destructive human species will continue evolving, learning day by day about our human condition and physical world, slowly shedding our human ignorance and adapting as we continue plodding along trying to improve the Quality of Life for all human beings!
___
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.



___
**Are you familiar with America's current National Health Crisis?**

Medical doctors Harris, Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

*"How childhood trauma affects health across a lifetime" *- Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness, talks about the relationship between adverse childhood experiences and later-life health and well being.

How childhood trauma affects health across a lifetime | Nadine Burke Harris

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to **Childhood Trauma** plays in the lives of *Emotionally Troubled* and chronically ill American teens and ADULTS.

When time doesn't heal all wounds | Dr. Robert K. Ross | TEDxIronwoodStatePrison

Speaking with Mafia hit-man and victim of Early Criminal Childhood Trauma/Abuse Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.

Mafia Hitman The Iceman's Criminal Parents Explained
___
When, Why Did American Moms Become Less Than Human Creatures?

When, Why Did American Moms Become Less Than Human Creatures?
___
*"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons."* ~Neko Cheri

Are Single Mothers Destroying their sons?
___
*"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" *~LadyMocha  

BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S
___
*"How black Women sabotage their sons" *- Polaris Law

*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" *~Polaris Law

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law presentations and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.
___
*#FATHERLESS CHILD SHARES TEARS n PAIN - *


___
*#Fatherless American Men Discuss SYSTEMIC Black Child Abuse*


___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**

*



*​


----------



## TheParser (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you for your heartfelt post that obviously took a lot of time and effort to prepare.

And thanks to U.S. Message Board for allowing you to post it. (It would definitely NOT be allowed on  any other website, and you would be open to physical intimidation if you tried to give this presentation at an American university.)

*****

I just wanted to make two comments.

1. If I am not mistaken, the motion picture industry is currently praising to the heavens a new motion picture about life among gang members in Compton, California.

a. I personally feel that we should be encouraging people of all ethnicities and ages to watch uplifting  movies, not movies that glorify gang members.

2. I shall be as careful and gentle and brief  as I can with my last point.

Many thoughtful people have said (and I agree) that we have to be super understanding when trying to understand the attitudes and behaviors of a significant portion of Americans who trace their ancestry back to Africa.

In the history of the world, these thoughtful people point out , NO other group of people have been treated so horribly: hundreds of years of slavery (when they were often not permitted to become literate; when their men were used as studs to produce more slaves, when they were brutally punished for disobedience), then decades of official and unofficial segregation (when they were told that they were not good enough to enter most business establishments), and years of being openly ridiculed (see those movies of the 1930s).

*****

I wish you the very best of luck in trying to deal with a very complex and truly sad situation.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 6, 2018)

TheParser said:


> Thank you for your heartfelt post that obviously took a lot of time and effort to prepare.
> 
> And thanks to U.S. Message Board for allowing you to post it. (It would definitely NOT be allowed on  any other website, and you would be open to physical intimidation if you tried to give this presentation at an American university.)
> 
> ...


Actually the issue isn't that complex.
Slavery wasn't just a black problem.
Whites were brought here as slaves like blacks.

Since the start of the civil rights era blacks have decided that the political party that fought for slavery, invented Jim Crow laws, and is now making sure that 70% of them are born out of wedlock is still their favorite party.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 6, 2018)

An interesting statistic is when a white man marries a black woman; divorce is almost non existent.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 7, 2018)

TheParser said:


> And thanks to U.S. Message Board for allowing you to post it. (It would definitely NOT be allowed on  any other website, and you would be open to physical intimidation if you tried to give this presentation at an American university.)



Hello, Parser. I appreciate you taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns, as well as opinions.

I've published the exact same writing and media on several internet venues, so far without issue.



TheParser said:


> 2. I shall be as careful and gentle and brief  as I can with my last point.
> 
> Many thoughtful people have said (and I agree) that we have to be super understanding when trying to understand the attitudes and behaviors of a significant portion of Americans who trace their ancestry back to Africa.
> 
> In the history of the world, these thoughtful people point out , NO other group of people have been treated so horribly: hundreds of years of slavery (when they were often not permitted to become literate; when their men were used as studs to produce more slaves, when they were brutally punished for disobedience), then decades of official and unofficial segregation (when they were told that they were not good enough to enter most business establishments), and years of being openly ridiculed (see those movies of the 1930s).



Parser, please listen to medical doctor Parks Dietz explain how a cycle of potentially life scarring "Childhood Trauma" can be broken by responsible, caring, affectionate, loving, respectful parenting...


...and then consider why during the 50s-60s-70s virtually all black or African musicians were composing beautiful, classic American music art adulating, praising, admiring, honoring, wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting black or African American girls and women...

...yet beginning in the 1980s, less than a generation after ever-evolving American society created well-intentioned, though flawed social assistance programs designed to help Americans harmed by multiple generations of legal racism...

...American society learned those well-intentioned social assistance programs aided in seriously impairing the *Quality of Life* for many black or African American citizens by allowing and encouraging understandably depressed, emotionally traumatized American girls and women dealing with the emotional scars of racism, to irresponsibly build #Fatherless families dependent on government handouts while passing some of their emotional illness onto their children...

...and conditioning their children to blame the "system" for the hardships, struggles and pain they experience while trying to survive on demeaning government handouts that many kids grow to resent.

Thus begins the Systemic and Generational Cycle of Child Abuse and Emotional Maltreatment vividly described in American music art or public interviews offered by the late Christopher 'Biggie Smalls" Wallace (born 1972), the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971), as well as Mr. "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guests Shawn 'Jay Z' Carter (born 1969) and Kendrick Lamar (born 1987), to name a few urban-TRUTH-tellers affected by America's African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* HEALTH CRISIS evolving from America's ignorant Culture of Racism.

Christopher, Tupac and Kendrick all speak in public about experiencing depression and suicidal thoughts, while Shawn speaks about he and his apparent emotionally ill crew/posse/gang engaging in suicidal/homicidal behaviors_ (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)_ that seriously impaired the *Quality of Life*, or took the life of his peaceful Brooklyn neighbors, many I met, or whose autopsies I attended during 80s and 90s when I was a cop, robbery and death investigator serving young child abuse, emotional neglect and maltreatment victims Shawn and Christopher's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods.


Parser, do you have a theory explaining why after several generations of black or African American musicians showing off their skills, talent and generosity by composing and sharing with our world CLASSIC American art praising and respecting their moms, daughters, sisters, grandmas, aunts and nieces...

...though in the 80's and beyond significant numbers of popular black of African American music makers, including at least THIRTEEN American urban story-TRUTH-tellers who President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama invited to spend time at their children's and Nation's home...

...compose VIOLENCE riddled music or offer public interviews vividly describing the 'people and community harming anti-social behaviors' they personally engaged in, or witness their apparent emotionally ill family, friends or other community members engaging in?




Parser, should responsible, caring Americans be *LOUDLY *asking 'who or what' has created this disturbing social and apparent mental health phenomenon responsible for inspiring significant numbers of American teen and adult citizens to compose or greatly admire American music hating-on, as well as denigrating the image of black or African American female citizens?

I'm going to be perfectly frank, after spending twelve years of my life regularly witnessing a significant population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic, apparently emotionally or mentally ill teen and adult moms failing to recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, _(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)_ as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors...

...I cannot fault and find it difficult to criticize a significant population of mostly black or African American teen boys and men viewing and/or disparaging teen girls and women as less than human creatures. 

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

*#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*




*


----------



## TheParser (Feb 7, 2018)

Good morning, Mr. Jarhman:

1. I was truly astonished (and pleased) to hear that some other websites have allowed your frank (but civil) presentation. In 2018, freedom of speech is being curtailed everywhere. (Even Twitter had to explain why it declines to ban the President of the United States.)

2. I am so old that I still listen to music on cassette tapes! And, of course, I listen only to the wonderful, sweet, and touching music of those artists of the 1960s, including the incomparable Ms. Diana Ross.

a. I will not comment on rap, for I have never listened to it.  I understand, however, many people (including young Caucasians) think it is woke. (I just learned the idiom "woke," which I think is kind of cool!)

3. Since you were a police officer in the 1980s, you certainly did see  a lot of absolutely horrific crime. Compared to the 1980s, New York City in 2018  is said to be a paradise of peace. (Sadly, Chicago, Baltimore, etc. are  still giving a bad reputation to African Americans.)

a. I have read that one ("the"?) reason for the deterioration in the moral fiber of the African American community has been the illicit drug epidemic.

4. Regarding the White House guests invited by President Obama, I know nothing about them. Like many other Americans, however, I was keenly disappointed by President Obama when he kept inviting the Rev. Mr. Sharpton to the Executive Mansion.

*****

Well, thanks again for the labor that you put into your two posts.

I especially found the illustrations informative.

I like to think that there are many African Americans who are embarrassed by the behavior of some of their fellow African Americans.

Personally, however, I am pessimistic about any improvement in the near future.




Have a nice day!


----------



## AveryJarhman (Feb 7, 2018)

TheParser said:


> I like to *think *that there are many African Americans who are embarrassed by the behavior of some of their fellow African Americans.
> 
> Have a nice day!



Hello, Parser. Respectfully, in my opinion mis-guided or unproved beliefs embraced by our fellow citizens who "THINK" they know what they are talking about are in fact, IGNORING factual and anecdotal data, as well as reality.
__
Based on her personal knowledge, this apparent upset American woman claims more than 30 million of our black or African American neighbors are 'trifling savages."

"Emotionally Ill Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Black Sisters Destroyed!" ~Chyna Fox

NSFW video filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.

___

During this NSFW YouTube broadcast (experiencing a few brief wi-fi interruptions) based on his personal experiences, Chicago native Mr. James Hawthorne claims he's witnessed *MOST* black or African American teen and adult moms failing to properly raise, nurture and supervise our Nation's most precious and cherished assets.

"(*Most*) Black Women are the reason for the ignorance and killing done by (*Most*) Black Men" ~James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"

___
Based on his personal experiences, this American man speaks about an entire population of black or African American citizens causing PAIN to him and other peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans.

"Perturbed American Sharing Concerns RE: Dysfunctional ‘Black’ Americans Impeding ‘Black’ Achievement" ~RINGOTVRAW "I SPEAK THE TRUTH."


Parser, respectfully, I am not going to ask you any more questions because based on your previous replies to me, you made it evident you base your thoughts and opinions on BELIEFS, instead of dealing with FACTUAL evidence or testimony offered by our fellow citizens actually witnessing the destruction of far too many American  communities.

Peace.


----------

